

Ask HN: Why did my post disappear? - dear

I saw it appeared once and then I couldn't find it anymore.  Is it a bug or is there some mysterious force that deleted my post?
======
brudgers
Your question about patents is currently on the second page of "Ask".

Your more recent question about discussion forums is not dead (only resting).
Here is the link: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4754843>

Generally, submissions which get no traction disappear down the rankings. Your
question about forums sparked no response.

Flagging expedites a submission's fall and your question may have been flagged
due to the possibility it would be used to for SEO exercises.

~~~
dear
Thanks all!

I was wondering if some mysterious moderator had deleted my post due to its
nature.

Hackers news is a good forum but I found it a bit disorganized and slow. The
link expires when you view a page for too long that is annoying. So I am just
curious to see if there is any other more organized online forums that offer
similar startups/independents support.

------
tokenadult
Have you looked at the list of your own submissions?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=dear>

------
Robby2012
If nobody gives points, reads or comments your post it goes down in the list
and disappears, it's not a bug, only the good submissions stay in the front
page

